

Top 5 PC alternatives to the Macbook Air - sgt
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/26/the-top-5-pc-alternatives-to-the-macbook-air/

======
flexterra
Dell's Adamo XPS looks like it's broken

~~~
sgt
I'm not sure how they can get away with that. Some of these companies are
desperately trying to "be like Apple". They to be a little bit unique and
refined. But the truth remains, all of these laptops display certain aspects
that Apple would never even consider.

